# Free almond wood?



## suprfast (May 19, 2009)

We have thousands of acres of almonds here in the central valley, ca.  I have a friend that can get me a truck load for free but i was curious about the taste.  I read the threads that say its a good all around smoking wood and this is more closely related to a Fruit tree than a Nut tree.  
Question for those that have used apple and almond.  What kind of differences should i be able to taste/smell.  Will it be close enough?  Will this be a GREAT wood for smoking.  I like free:).  Can i convert my UDS to stick burning(just kidding that would be a different thread)?  

I cant pass up on free.
kris


----------



## frieza79 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never smoked with almond wood, but I've burned it plenty of times in brush piles, and it seems like it would be strong.  It burns hot too, so be careful with your temperature regulation

Your best bet is to try it!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2009)

I've not smoked with almond wood but if it's a strong wood with a good burn to it, you might be able to mix it with other types of wood to get a nice blended smoke flavor (i.e. almond and apple/cherry/oak/pecan ...).


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2009)

i think if well seasoned you wont have any problems, if it does turn out to be too strong mix it up a lil bit with some apple,cherry, or pecan and you could come up with a nice blend.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out this link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439

It says almond is a light, sweet wood.


----------



## cheech (Jun 7, 2009)

I grew up in the almond capital (Ripon). I would kill for some almond wood for old times sake. Given the choice though I prefer apple wood but free almond can not be beat. Like what was posted earlier be careful it does run hot


----------



## suprfast (Jun 12, 2009)

Whoa, just up the street on 99.  Im in Merced, although i see you are smart and left this central valley.

Only reason i ask is my FREE apple wood will probably be depleted one day(a year or so).  I want to get some other woods for back up in case i can not find any more apple.
kris


----------

